# Talladega Eats



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

For the race this Sunday we will be having prosciutto, sage and provolone stuffed pork chops off the grill with homemade potato salad, creamed spinach and some garlic bread!!! I'll try and take some pictures.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

fla_scout said:


> For the race this Sunday we will be having prosciutto, sage and provolone stuffed pork chops off the grill with homemade potato salad, creamed spinach and some garlic bread!!! I'll try and take some pictures.


Kinda fancy for a nascar event, what time u serving?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

We always do a spread for the races. Nothing like time at Momma's. Dinner will be about the time the race starts. Let me know if I need to put an extra chop on for you and the family.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> For the race this Sunday we will be having prosciutto, sage and provolone stuffed pork chops off the grill with homemade potato salad, creamed spinach and some garlic bread!!! I'll try and take some pictures.



We ate fried ribs, cole slaw, baked beans, tater tots, and manna pudding! Todays menu fried grouper, and shrimp boil!!!!

Not sure bout Sunday yet!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell me about fried ribs


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo, 1 of the guys in our crew just took pork ribs, cut em in singles, rubbed em, and threw em in the deep frier! 1st time fer me but they were purty good!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> For the race this Sunday we will be having prosciutto, sage and provolone stuffed pork chops off the grill with homemade potato salad, creamed spinach and some garlic bread!!! I'll try and take some pictures.


Sounds pretty good...might have to try that with a pork tenderloin...:thumbsup:


----------

